
Perl on the rise for DevOps - leejo
https://scalability.org/2017/01/perl-on-the-rise-for-devops/
======
txutxu
I started perl because of extending nagios in the 200X years.

Then I started to write fast hacks with it (iptables to excel, monitoring to
Jira, parsers, cron's, etc) really useful for daily needs at $job.

Then I started to write web dashboards (Catalyst and first Dancer releases, ok
the first one was CGI) with EXTjs and jquery frontends. My team mates did find
those dashboards useful.

Last years I've work with AWS and other APIs (i.e. vmware apis), doing more
modern web applications using perl (and twitter bootstrap, JSON web tokens,
Oauth, swagger, etc) and it did the job.

My hobby project is a lottery predictor using perl, sometimes I get more
refunds than when I did use random numbers... still not rich :-)

Usually, the language is not the barrier (if it provides standard basic needs,
like web frameworks, library bindings and ORMs). The programmer is the
barrier.

If you can glue SSH, State, Metrics, DataWareHouse, and HTTP (API and
frontend) you can do devops.

This talks about devops and perl, so now I would like to point to Paws!

[https://github.com/pplu/aws-sdk-perl#trying-it-
out](https://github.com/pplu/aws-sdk-perl#trying-it-out)

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/developer/hello-perl-
developers...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/developer/hello-perl-developers/)

I can say that at least one person (me) has been successful, bridging
operations and developers teams, using perl, until the present.

You just need a couple of frontend and API design skills, and then people
doesn't care about your backend, while your service is useful.

Articles about this, always mention TIOBE... I never did care about it, I just
put my effort in getting my job done. I care more about teammates
congratulations.

------
mattbillenstein
Perl5 may be making a run, but I think it'll be short-lived. The thing is, you
can pick a language like Golang, Python, Ruby, or Javascript now and build
your entire backend stack in it. That's a really powerful idea.

Python has become particularly ubiquitous in web frameworks, machine learning,
data science, devops, and general scripting and data munging. It may be the
one language right now that you can't actually not use it for at least
something in your stack.

~~~
mhd
I'd rather build my backend with Perl than do sysadmin stuff with JavaScript,
if I really have to stay single language (which I wouldn't, but I can
understand the motivation and it basically gave birth to Perl in the first
palce). But mileages do vary, of course.

